# Where's Tommy Bananas?



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Has he IIFYM'd himself to death?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Who?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve said:


> Who?


Ronnie fvxking Pickering


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

I heard he was prepping


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Test-e said:


> I heard he was prepping


 hes been prepping all his life and still looks the same.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

banzi said:


> hes been prepping all his life and still looks the same.


 Lack of sleep, type half a sentence - post. Didn't finish my shitty joke.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

hese doing his rounds on other forums trying to get his own iifym thread


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Test-e said:


> I heard he was prepping


For what?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

He gone bananas.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Getting shredded to probe banzy wrong


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vetran said:


> hese doing his rounds on other forums trying to get his own iifym thread


Heard he started his own forum


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Getting shredded to probe banzy wrong


 I'm sure he'd love to give Banzi a good probing.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Heard he started his own forum


 FFS find out, please...


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Preaching to others about IIFYM whilst looking like a chubby furby.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Wasn't hw working on the iifym sub forum with @Dark sim, don't know what happened to that.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Wasn't hw working on the iifym sub forum with @Dark sim, don't know what happened to that.


They both got fat


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

Basically there were too many short arse posters on here. The mods had to limit the site to a 1,000 midgets and frankly it was either him or Banzi I was told. I agree with the eventual decision.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> hes been prepping all his life and still looks the same.


 I thought he was into powerlifting not bbing?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> I thought he was into powerlifting not bbing?


 then whats the point of IIFYM?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> then whats the point of IIFYM?


 You've been told so many times, quite a simple concept.

Some examples for you -

"Can I have fish instead of chicken?"

"yes if it fits your macros".

"Can I have potato instead of rice?"

"yes if it fits your macros".


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> You've been told so many times, quite a simple concept.
> 
> Some examples for you -
> 
> ...


 if you are powerlifting and only concerned with poundages then you can eat what you like, you dont need to count anything.

Powerlifters can live on takeaways.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

i herd he got so fat he couldnd reach his keyboard......


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> if you are powerlifting and only concerned with poundages then you can eat what you like, you dont need to count anything.
> 
> Powerlifters can live on takeaways.


 Depends what weight class they want to end up in. If someone wants to control weight gain or loss then it would be still advisable to limit the amount of kcals either way.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Didn't he open a Royal British Legion Poppy shop?


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Wasn't hw working on the iifym sub forum with @Dark sim, don't know what happened to that.


 There is a IIFYM sub forum you have to get invited though. Currently only 2 members.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Where is that other lil Runt Justin beiber??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

herc said:


> Where is that other lil Runt Justin beiber??


Rubbing my back


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Rubbing my back


 If jnape 25 were still here..


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

herc said:


> Where is that other lil Runt Justin beiber??


 he melted down and left once people cottoned onto his lies.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

superpube said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Rubbing my back


 If jnape 25 were still here..

He'd be here massaging my balls


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

banzi said:


> he melted down and left once people cottoned onto his lies.


 That tit who did nothing but post bollocks about trouble with women, what physique women like, his mate needs a women etc?


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Heard his mum turned off his internet.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

His dad read some of his posts and kicked him out... He now lives on handouts given by a food bank "If it fits his microwave". He has a bedsit in the Byker wall.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Arrogant fat midget


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

He popped up on reddit the other day one of his videos got quite a few views.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks mate

Just subscribe

Boring as f**k

Unsubscribed already


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> You've been told so many times, quite a simple concept.
> 
> Some examples for you -
> 
> ...


 IIRC it was never about rice or potatoes but soda cans, gummy bears and pop tarts. Honestly, I never found anything controversial or different about IIFYM than most other diets until I joined UK-M.

As for the thread subject, do not invoke the name.






Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

May be seeing someone these days, that must be keeping him busy


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> May be seeing someone these days, that must be keeping him busy


You saying he's got a boyfriend


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> You saying he's got a boyfriend


   . There are girls in this world who likes short, cute and chubby guys..lol


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

He was banned.


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

CandleLitDesert said:


> He popped up on reddit the other day one of his videos got quite a few views.


 Came to post this video, knew I recognized him from somewhere.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

its like a big dave crossland video...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

1 was first to coment from here ?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

CandleLitDesert said:


> He popped up on reddit the other day one of his videos got quite a few views.


 isnt he in his early 20's?, looks like all the gear and iiifym has aged him.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

He's living with Tekkers now, employed as a fluffer.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Straight from his website:

*
Richard Gibbs
*

Richard is 26, living near Lincoln in the United Kingdom. He started off with bodybuilding, and eventually switched to Powerlifting. He often takes the people that seek help improving their body composition. Due a previous life-style of sedentarism and gaming, *he knows how to deal with the mental struggles of* both training and *dieting.*


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Colin said:


> Straight from his website:
> 
> *
> Richard Gibbs
> ...


 didn't know he had a website , I'm reading that and half of it doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> didn't know he had a website , I'm reading that and half of it doesn't even make sense.


 http://kratostrength.com/


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> didn't know he had a website , *I'm reading that and half of it doesn't even make sense.*


 Go and read his post history, three quarters of that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Richard is 26, living near Lincoln in the United Kingdom. He started off with bodybuilding, and eventually switched to Powerlifting. He often takes the people that seek help improving their body composition. Due a previous life-style of sedentarism and gaming, *he knows how to deal with the mental struggles of* both training and *dieting.*

Ironic then that he neither looks good or has impressive lifts seeing as he's done both BBing and PLing and is so knowledgeable lol.

Whopper


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

He's strong for a midget with short arms ?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

"I love my girlfriend"

what a fanny. man up


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

He is saying he was banned from uk-m on youtube


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

CandleLitDesert said:


> He popped up on reddit the other day one of his videos got quite a few views.


 over a gram of gear to look like that, FFS what on earth is he doing?????


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

banzi said:


> over a gram of gear to look like that, FFS what on earth is he doing?????


 If It Fits Your Mouth by the look of it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ian_Montrose said:


> If It Fits Your Mouth by the look of it.


 guy has zero muscle on his body, if he dieted down he would disappear.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

banzi said:


> over a gram of gear to look like that, FFS what on earth is he doing?????


 Over many years I've noticed that the ones who talk about their gear use on YouTube never look like they use it (or are big but fat), yet the ones who you can tell do use it, always deny it.

And anybody with 'natural' in their username or video titles is a fu**ing liar.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Just watched the video through.

f**k me what a drama queen.

Sounds like he fu**ing cracked up, what a fu**ing lightweight.


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

banzi said:


> Ian_Montrose said:
> 
> 
> > If It Fits Your Mouth by the look of it.


 guy has zero muscle on his body, if he dieted down he would disappear.

In you opinion banzai why is that?

he is quite strong repping 140kg bench

Does a high level body fat stop you growing peak amounts of muscle or is it something else? Genuinely interested to hear you view


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Varg said:


> He was banned.


 That's what he said on YouTube.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> That's what he said on YouTube.


 what video was that , link ?


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Looks like Alan off the Hangover the little spastic dwarf lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

To be fair, he's a decent powerlifter, repping 142.5kg for 6. Does he claim to be a bodybuilder somewhere? I don't know. If not then why would anyone criticise his looks?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Goranchero said:


> IIRC it was never about rice or potatoes but soda cans, gummy bears and pop tarts. Honestly, I never found anything controversial or different about IIFYM than most other diets until I joined UK-M.
> 
> As for the thread subject, do not invoke the name.
> 
> ...


 I'm just explaining to banzi the basic principles behind iifym, which many fail to forget. Nothing wrong with sugar ftr


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Wasn't he aiming for a world record?

Strong as f**k on bench from what i remember


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> Over many years I've noticed that the ones who talk about their gear use on YouTube never look like they use it (or are big but fat), yet the ones who you can tell do use it, always deny it.
> 
> And *anybody with 'natural' in their username or video titles is a fu**ing liar.*


 What about Natty


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TB looks like chit....WTF


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Tommy is a powerlifter. I think they get a white light for lifting the weight, not for having a 6 pack.


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> what video was that , link ?


 that video i posted but in the comments


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Tommy is fat. I think he drinks a white lightening before lifting the weight, probably has a whole 6 pack.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

The idea of editing someone's quote is to be subtle. You had to edit my whole sentence, you may as well written your own. Poor effort.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Still funny thou


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> The idea of editing someone's quote is to be subtle. You had to edit my whole sentence, you may as well written your own. Poor effort.


 oh I forgot he's a good friend if yours.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> oh I forgot he's a good friend if yours.


 Tommy does my diet plans for me


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Tommy is a powerlifter. I think they get a white light for lifting the weight, not for having a 6 pack.


 It's like a feeding frenzy of bitchy school girls on here sometimes. I'm surprised they haven't called him a slag and said some sh1t about his 'fat thighs' or something.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> It's like a feeding frenzy of bitchy school girls on here sometimes. I'm surprised they haven't called him a slag and said some sh1t about his 'fat thighs' or something.


 The night is young


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Tommy does my diet plans for me


 Cough,,,I just nearly choked on my trifle...lol


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Has he IIFYM'd himself to death?


 Mirin his man titts and t Rex arms..remind g himself how he is stronger than 99.9 % OF this forum


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> ILLBehaviour said:
> 
> 
> > oh I forgot he's a good friend if yours.


 Tommy does my diet plans for me

What's your body fat at roughly atm?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> over a gram of gear to look like that, FFS what on earth is he doing?????


 He's reminding me of that south park news reporter..midget in a bikini..except with smaller arms and sagged titts


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Cough,,,I just nearly choked on my tren...lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Tommy does my diet plans for me
> 
> What's your body fat at roughly atm?


 It has recently increased


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Tommy does my diet plans for me
> 
> What's your body fat at roughly atm?


 According to majority it plus 25% but Tommy insists it is 2.5%


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy does my diet plans for me
> ...


 It has recently increased

Lool


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> over a gram of gear to look like that, FFS what on earth is he doing?????


 His face looks like he doesn't know wat ai is


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Tommy does my diet plans for me


 I cant believe he looks as bad as he does.

FFS he says what you eat has no bearing on your body composition, all he would have to do is replace his carbs with protein and fats and keep his cals the same and his body composition would change in 4 weeks and he would look 100% better.

and I hope you are not paying him.

If you are PM me and I will put you right.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Cut the guy some slack, as said, he's a powerlifter and many here was quick to lick his arse, when he was a active poster. seems an alright chap from the vid, just a couple of issues enhanced from his use.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Starz said:


> Cut the guy some slack, as said, he's a powerlifter and *many here was quick to lick his arse, when he was a active poster.* seems an alright chap from the vid, just a couple of issues enhanced from his use.


 not everyone


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Tommy taking some hard knocks in this thread.

Not seen the vid though, so undecided whether the abuse is warranted..


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

He sounds pretty posh, i actually imagined him sounding camper for some reason. :lol:

Can't believe he's in his twenties either, geezer looks mid thirties easy.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

He's going to upset if he reads this


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Your all just jealous that tommi banana penis has the pyshic of a chubby school boy.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> He's living with *Tekkers* now, employed as a fluffer.


 Where's he gone as well?

Pulled yet another disappearing act


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Is Tommy bananas genuinely making diet plans for people?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Natty Steve'o said:


> What about Natty


 Haha. I knew you'd pipe up.

I've had a decent break from the forum, but I remember that just before I left you were talking about dabbling... :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> Natty Steve said:
> 
> 
> > What about Natty


 Haha. I knew you'd pipe up.

I've had a decent break from the forum, but I remember that just before I left you were talking about dabbling... :whistling:

They all do in the end


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> I cant believe he looks as bad as he does.
> 
> FFS he says what you eat has no bearing on your body composition, all he would have to do is replace his carbs with protein and fats and keep his cals the same and his body composition would change in 4 weeks and he would look 100% better.
> 
> ...


 Do you advocate stripping out carbs entirely to diet? Or do you mean specifically for Monsieur Bananas?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Do you advocate stripping out carbs entirely to diet? Or do you mean specifically for Monsieur Bananas?


 depends on how quick you want to get ripped and how disciplined you are.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> RexEverthing said:
> 
> 
> > Do you advocate stripping out carbs entirely to diet? Or do you mean specifically for Monsieur Bananas?


 depends on how quick you want to get ripped and how disciplined you are.

I'm on 60g carbs atm


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> depends on how quick you want to get ripped and how disciplined you are.


 Enlighten me! What are the options?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Enlighten me! What are the options?


 pm me


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> depends on how quick you want to get ripped and how disciplined you are.
> 
> I'm on 60g carbs atm


 How high are fats and total cals?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

RexEverthing said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > depends on how quick you want to get ripped and how disciplined you are.
> ...


 How high are fats and total cals?

About 2000 cals


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> How high are fats and total cals?
> 
> About 2000 cals


 What's a typical days diet for you?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> I cant believe he looks as bad as he does.
> 
> FFS he says what you eat has no bearing on your body composition, all he would have to do is replace his carbs with protein and fats and keep his cals the same and his body composition would change in 4 weeks and he would look 100% better.
> 
> ...


 Maybe everyone shouldn't be so quick to jump on him, before they have all the facts.

I pay him in monster's.

I'm not pm'ing my diet plan.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Maybe everyone shouldn't be so quick to jump on him, before they have all the facts.
> 
> I pay him in monster's.
> 
> *I'm not pm'ing my diet plan.*


 Go on, I could do with a chuckle.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

He seems like a nice guy but if your gonna put yourself out there that much u got to expect the abuse from some people. Doubt he let's it affect him. Sounds like he lost it on the NPP though


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> Go on, I could do with a chuckle.


 Upon waking - 5g bcaa, 1 monster zero, 16mg eph, 20 mins LISS cardio

Meal 1 - 2 pop tarts, 50g whey

Meal 2 - 6 eggs whole, 100g cereal, whole milk

Meal 3 - 200g chicken, 200g (cooked weight) rice

Meal 4 - 200g beef mince, 300g potato

Meal 5 - 100g oats, 25g whey

Pre workout - 1 can of Monster or similar

Intra - 10g bcaa

Post workout 120g haribo, 50g whey

Meal 6 - 2 double cheeseburgers with medium fries / Medium pizza with nachos


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Is that seriously him in the video????


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Upon waking - 5g bcaa, 1 monster zero, 16mg eph, 20 mins LISS cardio
> 
> Meal 1 - 2 pop tarts, 50g whey
> 
> ...


 lol at weighing things.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> lol at weighing things.


 lol at you believing tommy does my diet


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Upon waking - 5g bcaa, 1 monster zero, 16mg eph, 20 mins LISS cardio
> 
> Meal 1 - 2 pop tarts, 50g whey
> 
> ...


 Funny I actually prefer monster zero taste over normal monster

just another 150g of carbs to eat/drink .


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Funny I actually prefer monster zero taste over normal monster
> 
> just another 150g of carbs to eat/drink .


 you have 3 a day?

I'm the same with most diet/sugar free drinks.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> you have 3 a day?


 50* one monster zero bout 11am at work, just woke up, my bad


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Upon waking - 5g bcaa, 1 monster zero, 16mg eph, 20 mins LISS cardio
> 
> Meal 1 - 2 pop tarts, 50g whey
> 
> ...


 Now I know why even hiv couldn't get bananas in single digits bf


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

testosquirrel said:


> Now I know why even hiv couldn't get bananas in single digits bf


 This was a pretend diet just for banzi, but tbh I had more sugar and ate more than this bulking, I done ok.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> This was a pretend diet just for banzi, but tbh I had more sugar and ate more than this bulking, I done ok.


 Must have been the extra sugar..I'm subscribing for 6 months one to one ...but as long as Tommy is nothing to do with that 30 banana a day guy...I can see them lean gainz already


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> This was a pretend diet just for banzi, but tbh I had more sugar and ate more than this bulking, I done ok.


 Can I ask, why are poptarts so common? why you eat Haribo pwo? and why 10g BCAA intra? Cheers.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Starz said:


> Can I ask, why are poptarts so common? why you eat Haribo pwo? and why 10g BCAA intra? Cheers.


 Firstly, the diet was just made up.

Poptarts are carbs, which are tasty and easy to consume. Wouldn't say they are popular, more joked about being used for iifym dieting. Which they can be btw.

Haribo, is just a simple sugar, no different to dextrose. Any simple sugar is good pwo.

The only time bcaa would be beneficial is when kcals are low (dieting) and may help prevent you going catabolic. The 2 times of day when you are most catabolic, upon waking and and during workout.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Oli1988 said:


> He seems like a nice guy


 Have you seen his posts :confused1:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

banzi said:


> Just watched the video through


 How 

I would rather pluck my eyes out with a rusty fork than watch that video to the end.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> Firstly, the diet was just made up.


 Looks a little too convincing for a joke tbf. It's a real diet from an old Bananas PM, isn't it? 

Not a bad bulking days worth of grub anyways, I'd chuck the bcaa's away tho and spend my money on worthwhile things.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Archaic said:


> Looks a little too convincing for a joke tbf. It's a real diet from an old Bananas PM, isn't it?
> 
> Not a bad bulking days worth of grub anyways, I'd chuck the bcaa's away tho and spend my money on worthwhile things.


 Unfortunately not. I've posted my bulking diets and they looked worse than this lol.

bcaa's are pointless whilst bulking, but yeah it isn't bad.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Funny I actually prefer monster zero taste over normal monster
> 
> just another 150g of carbs to eat/drink .


 That'll be the taste of success. The taste of "Ooh, this tastes lovely and yet for dietary purposes it's like I've consumed nothing"


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I think it's a bit unfair that he's getting it in the neck here when he's not here to defend himself, in fact the only person saying any of these things that would have also said them to him directly is @banzi. Sure, he was a bit too passionate about certain things (mainly diet related) for most people's liking and would get a bit personal and start throwing ad hominems all over the place when people disagreed with him, but apart from that he wasn't a bad guy at all, nice lad on the whole.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I think it's a bit unfair that he's getting it in the neck here when he's not here to defend himself, in fact the only person saying any of these things that would have also said them to him directly is @banzi. Sure, he was a bit too passionate about certain things (mainly diet related) for most people's liking and would get a bit personal and start throwing ad hominems all over the place when people disagreed with him, but apart from that he wasn't a bad guy at all, nice lad on the whole.


 Yeah I thought he was ok. His people skills left a lot to be desired but I never really had any issues with him.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

sen said:


> Yeah I thought he was ok. His people skills left a lot to be desired but I never really had any issues with him.


 Had a few disagreements with him myself, but I guess where I was respectful towards him he was the same back to me.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

testosquirrel said:


> Dark sim said:
> 
> 
> > This was a pretend diet just for banzi, but tbh I had more sugar and ate more than this bulking, I done ok.


 Must have been the extra sugar..I'm subscribing for 6 months one to one ...but as long as Tommy is nothing to do with that 30 banana a day guy...I can see them lean gainz already

Dirianrider is funny at least


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

He posted this video before ???


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Wasn't he aiming for a world record?
> 
> Strong as f**k on bench from what i remember


 A world record when he benches 140kg... doubt it pal.

There isn't a gym in the country that doesn't have a member who can bench 140kg.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Haters gonna hate ?


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I think it's a bit unfair that he's getting it in the neck here when he's not here to defend himself, in fact the only person saying any of these things that would have also said them to him directly is @banzi. Sure, he was a bit too passionate about certain things (mainly diet related) for most people's liking and would get a bit personal and start throwing ad hominems all over the place when people disagreed with him, but apart from that he wasn't a bad guy at all, nice lad on the whole.


 I told him he was a fat little t**t after about 3 days of joining up when he was ripping into a lad for posting a pic up of some shredded guy that the member wished to look like.

He ignored me after that


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I think it's a bit unfair that he's getting it in the neck here when he's not here to defend himself, in fact the only person saying any of these things that would have also said them to him directly is @banzi. Sure, he was a bit too passionate about certain things (mainly diet related) for most people's liking and would get a bit personal and start throwing ad hominems all over the place when people disagreed with him, but apart from that he wasn't a bad guy at all, nice lad on the whole.


 Guys OK we had a lot of chats via PM , the forum s**t was just banter.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> lol at you believing tommy does my diet


 what makes you think I believed you?

You have posted that diet before.



Dark sim said:


> Unfortunately not. I've posted my bulking diets and they looked worse than this lol.
> 
> *bcaa's are pointless whilst bulking*, but yeah it isn't bad.


 mmmm.... are you saying you only take them when dieting?

Im pretty sure anyone can eat enough protein and stay within a deficit?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Tommy was a decent lad and provide good conversation topics on here. I didn't agree with some of his points.........


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

He's alright is ol Tommy


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> what makes you think I believed you?
> 
> You have posted that diet before.
> 
> ...


 No I haven't, I literally just wrote it out. Your memory is bad sometimes, or when it suits you it is 

There is possibly a benefit to them when low kcals, so £20 no big deal. Females more so imo.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> No I haven't, I literally just wrote it out. Your memory is bad sometimes, or when it suits you it is
> 
> There is possibly a benefit to them when low kcals, so £20 no big deal. Females more so imo.


 it was the burgers last thing that jumped out, when I said you had posted it before I wasn't meaning verbatim.

I would be interested to know how BCCAs might work low cals as opposed to in a calorific excess.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Tommy was a decent lad and provide good conversation topics on here. I didn't agree with some of his points.........


 He wound a few people up but I agreed with most of his points. And he was entertaining.

Wonder what he was banned for.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Varg said:


> He wound a few people up but I agreed with most of his points. And he was entertaining.
> 
> Wonder what he was banned for.


 someone might tell us, they are being a bit sheepish at the moment.

@Dark sim @Lorian @Hera @Mingster


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> it was the burgers last thing that jumped out, when I said you had posted it before I wasn't meaning verbatim.
> 
> I would be interested to know how BCCAs might work low cals as opposed to in a calorific excess.


 I had some mcdonalds, or fast food daily, but normally meal 3. I would call this typical food for someone consuming over 5000kcals.

BCAAs -

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18974721

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/muscle-gain/supplements-part-2.html/


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> I had some mcdonalds, or fast food daily, but normally meal 3. I would call this typical food for someone consuming over 5000kcals.
> 
> BCAAs -
> 
> ...


 thanks, I dont read links.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> thanks, I dont read links.


 Lol ok.

Study suggests - According to these findings, it is possible to consider the BCAA as a useful supplement for muscle recovery and immune regulation for sports events.

Lyle suggest - As noted above, BCAA may protect immune system and athletes involved in very heavy training might consider extra. BCAA are fairly expensive, with daily doses running from 10-20 grams per day and supplements can be bitter tasting. I would consider BCAA supplementation as something for athletes to use only when everything else in their diet was taken care of.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Lol ok.
> 
> Study suggests - According to these findings, it is possible to consider the BCAA as a useful supplement for muscle recovery and immune regulation for sports events.
> 
> *Lyle suggest* - As noted above, BCAA may protect immune system and athletes involved in very heavy training might consider extra. BCAA are fairly expensive, with daily doses running from 10-20 grams per day and supplements can be bitter tasting. I would consider BCAA supplementation as something for athletes to use only when everything else in their diet was taken care of.


 lol, I dont know why you keep quoting that guy and then doing the opposite.

BCAAS are cheaper than a can of pop per serving.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> lol, I dont know why you keep quoting that guy and then doing the opposite.
> 
> BCAAS are cheaper than a can of pop per serving.


 I do follow where possible, and knowing information, doesn't always mean I have to apply it.

I'm not going to discuss food consumption with you. You would say, eat until you are full up, I would say BS, I need more to 300lbs plus. I have an awful appetite for someone my size, so some force feeding is necessary. If I could grow on less, I would of, instead my weight for Nov/Dec stayed at 136/137kg. Need more food to grow.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> I do follow where possible, and knowing information, doesn't always mean I have to apply it.
> 
> I'm not going to discuss food consumption with you. *You would say, eat until you are full up*, I would say BS, I need more to 300lbs plus. I have an awful appetite for someone my size, so some force feeding is necessary. If I could grow on less, I would of, instead my weight for Nov/Dec stayed at 136/137kg. Need more food to grow.


 wrong, I can go two days without eating, I have no appetite, I have to force myself to eat just to maintain sometimes.

If you want to get fat eat concentrated cals, if you want to lose weight eat low cal high volume foods and foods that quell your appetite.

and full is full, if you are full you cant eat anymore


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Haha. I knew you'd pipe up.
> 
> I've had a decent break from the forum, but I remember that just before I left you were talking about dabbling... :whistling:
> 
> They all do in the end


 Not this boy'o, I seriously do not need them.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Gnats Chuff said:


> A world record when he benches 140kg... doubt it pal.
> 
> There isn't a gym in the country that doesn't have a member who can bench 140kg.


 But isnt he only like 3 foot tall an weighs like 6 stone?

Fun fact of the day

The pound for pound strongest man in the world is a midget who is married to a 6 foot black tranny.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

mrwright said:


> But isnt he only like 3 foot tall an weighs like 6 stone?
> 
> Fun fact of the day
> 
> The pound for pound strongest man in the world is* a midget who is married to a 6 foot black tranny.*


 Pics required.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Pics required.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Yeah the tranny would get it .... lol :lol:


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> Guys OK we had a lot of chats via PM , the forum s**t was just banter.


 U seem to have missed the arogant ignorant self important egotistical always right with a not to subtle hint of bitchyness


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

For all his faults, this forum would still be better off if Tommy was posting again now that his ban looks like it's over.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> For all his faults, this forum would still be better off if Tommy was posting again now that his ban looks like it's over.


 Until very recently I did chat to him often (by means other than this forum) since he stopped posting.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Haha. I knew you'd pipe up.
> ...


 Not this boy'o, I seriously do not need them. 

If you say so lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Not this boy'o, I seriously do not need them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I do


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

How can I subscribe to his videos, just watched all 11 minutes.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TommyOranges said:


> Hello!
> 
> My old account hasn't been unbanned yet, apparently it maybe should have, though. I've sent Lorian a pm!


 Tommy Oranges LOL PMSL :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Sams said:


> How can I avoid his videos, just watched all 11 minutes.


 fixed.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyOranges said:


> Creative as hell, right?


 why did you get banned?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TommyOranges said:


> Creative as hell, right?


 Did you think of this one all on your own? ....Class :lol:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> why did you get banned?


 You've been warned about this many times, no discussing mod decisions. Take your tablets, or more omega 3s for memory.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> You've been warned about this many times, no discussing mod decisions. Take your tablets, or more omega 3s for memory.


 Im not discussing the decisions whys and wherefores I just was asking what the reason was.

If i get banned or anyone else gets banned they are given a reason, why cant I or they share that reason?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> Im not discussing the decisions whys and wherefores I just was asking what the reason was.
> 
> If i get banned or anyone else gets banned they are given a reason, why cant I or they share that reason?


 Those are the rules


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Those are the rules


 the rules are not specific enough to cover my enquiry, its called a loophole, @Drogon explained all about them to me.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Watch out Banzi you'll end up in the cooler LOL


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Watch out Banzi you'll end up in the cooler LOL


 you have to actually break a rule to get banned, I think....


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Where are the rules to this forum? I can't see them posted anywhere...

Edit, damn, I just found them.. Best start behaving again now


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

LOL


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> 12 hours ago, TommyOranges said:
> 
> Hello!
> 
> *My old account hasn't been unbanned yet*, apparently it maybe should have, though. I've sent Lorian a pm!


 He is in the cooler ....


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yeah the tranny would get it .... lol :lol:


 Don't mock short people.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes he was very short with her. He may need counseling.



Goranchero said:


> Don't mock short people.


 Napoleon Complex ?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yes he was very short with her. He may need counseling.
> 
> Napoleon Complex ?


 Wisdom.


----------

